# January Photoshoot for Sunny and Shelby



## FaeryBee

*Here are the latest pictures of Sunny and Shelby. Since I couldn't use the internet when it went out , 
I figured I'd play with my camera!

Shelby and Sunny in the Window










Shelby fluffed up










Shelby - "framed" by the ladder 










Shelby in the Christmas Wreath





































Shelby on the branch in the window playground










Shelby on cagefloor with millet























































Shelby on the food dish










Shelby on playground in window










Shelby has a sore toe! 



















Sunny and Shelby on the rope perch










Sunny looking out the window from the playground










Sunny enjoying his swing










Sunny on branch in window playground



















Sunny on one of the rope perches in the "castle"










Sunny checking out the bed










Sunny on Multi-branch perch in the "castle:








*


----------



## gin&tonic

Nice pics of your cute budgies!


----------



## Shahzadi

Sunny and Shelby are soo cute  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jellyblue

Again, great photos! Sunny and Shelby are very handsome. Their playground looks like so much fun. It's like being at Disneyland!


----------



## Erika

*Awwww another cuteness overload!!!  Sunny and shelby are such gorgeous budgies. I love that they can look out the window, you are such a good birdy-momma to your little ones :hug: they look like they are just having so much fun 
Also, i always though sunny and shelby were boys... is sunny a girl? It kinda looks like it in the 3rd to last pic... hahaha im confused now! :S ive seen so many pics of them i should know this already darn it! *


----------



## tracytownsend27

Beautiful pics! Thanks for sharing. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## MajesticWings

*cute!thnx for sharing!*


----------



## VickyLouise

Wow! A handsome Overload or what!! :loveeyes: :loveeyes:

Thanks for sharing lots of photos of the handsome Sunny and Shelby!
I hope Shelby's foot gets better soon, what happened?


----------



## PipSqueakZ

Beautiful budgies and awesome shots! Can i ask where you got the food dish from? A double one with its own perches like that would be handy!


----------



## clifff123

Ahhh Sunny and Shelby are adorable, thanks for posting


----------



## eduardo

Awesome pictures Deb! they are both very good looking birds. It seems they have a lot to do in your home, you made it very fun for them.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*They are soooooooooo cute!!  Their coloring compliments each other very well!!*


----------



## pinksand

Great photoshoot!!! They are just gorgeous little birdies  I especially love the photo of Sunny on the branch leaning hard to get a good look out the window. He's a very brave little soul.... Tallulah is terrified of anything that moves outside so he steers clear of windows. Fall is especially terrifying with all of the dead leaves blowing around, summer bees are pretty scary, and lets not even mention the birds at the feeder... yikes! Lol I always get jealous of window photos since I will never be getting any of Big Baby Tallulah!

Sunny and Shelby clearly enjoy their window view and abundance of toys and fun perches


----------



## FaeryBee

jellyblue said:


> Again, great photos! Sunny and Shelby are very handsome. Their playground looks like so much fun. It's like being at Disneyland!


*Thanks, Susan - they definitely love their window playground. :laughing1:*



Erika said:


> *
> Also, i always though sunny and shelby were boys.../B]*


*
Thanks, Erica! They are both boys. 



tracytownsend27 said:



Beautiful pics! Thanks for sharing. Keep 'em coming.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Tracy!



budgielove12 said:



cute!thnx for sharing!

Click to expand...

Thank you! 



VickyLouise said:



I hope Shelby's foot gets better soon, what happened?

Click to expand...

Thank you, Vicky!
I'm not exactly sure -- When I got back from GA I found that Pedro and Poppy were out loose in my bedroom. The neighbor that was caring for the birds said they'd escaped the day before.  There's a chance one landed on Sunny and Shelby's cage and bit his little toe since he likes to cling to the side of the cage. My other supposition is that he may have gotten a "paper cut" from one of his shredder toys when he was climbing on it. The toe does look somewhat better and he is putting weight on that foot now. I'm hoping it will heal without any intervention (or medication).



Lulu58 said:



Can i ask where you got the food dish from? A double one with its own perches like that would be handy!

Click to expand...

The food dishes came with the Prevue Hendryx Flight Cages I have for my budgies and lovebirds. You might contact the company to see if they are willing to sell them separately. :dunno:



clifff123 said:



Ahhh Sunny and Shelby are adorable, thanks for posting

Click to expand...


Thanks, Cliff! :wave:



eduardo said:



It seems they have a lot to do in your home, you made it very fun for them.

Click to expand...

Thank you, Dee.  I try to keep all of my babies happy. 



JuliosMom said:



They are soooooooooo cute!!  Their coloring compliments each other very well!!

Click to expand...

Thank you, Jill! What's funny is how yellow Sunny was when he was a baby and how green he became after his first molt! :laughing1:



pinksand said:



Great photoshoot!!! I especially love the photo of Sunny on the branch leaning hard to get a good look out the window. He's a very brave little soul.... I always get jealous of window photos since I will never be getting any of Big Baby Tallulah!


Click to expand...

Thank you, Bethany!
Sunny does love looking outdoors. One day a sparrow perched right on the bottom of the window sill and they all sat there looking at each other -- it was really cute.
Tallulah at least plays with his airplane swing. I still can't get Sunny and Shelby interested in theirs in the least. They play with everything else in the cage but shun that.  At least Pedro and Poppy like theirs. *


----------



## louara

Gorgeous-simply gorgeous boys you have


----------



## FaeryBee

*


louara said:



Gorgeous-simply gorgeous boys you have 

Click to expand...

Thanks so much, Louara!*


----------



## Budgiekin

I have to agree about the cuteness overload! Fantastic pictures of Sunny and Shelby! 

I can't believe Shelby sits in the Christmas wreath like that! My little ones would never dream of it; they don't seem to like sitting in toys or swings.  Can I maybe borrow your budgies so they can teach my budgies a few things about playing? 

And they have an awesome setup! I love how they can look out the window. 

Great pictures Deb! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Kim, thanks for your sweet comments!

Sunny actually likes sitting in the wreath too -- I just didn't manage to get a picture of him in it. *


----------



## aka.pody

I can't see! I can't see! I have acute cuteness blindness.









Really nice pictures. You'll keep them coming right?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Absolutely! With the birds I can at least get somewhat different "poses". 
When I take pictures of my shelties the pictures end up pretty much all looking very similar. :laughing:*


----------



## GarethNisbett

*They are sooooooo cute!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks, Gareth! *


----------



## Athyx

*Great pictures!! More! More!

They're such handsome little fellows .*


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies

*Wow they have really grown up since the last pictures I saw of them Deb! They are beautiful 

How old are they now? *


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thank you! I love my little guys to pieces! 

Because I adopted Sunny and Shelby from a petstore, I'm not 100% sure of their exact age. However, I worked hard to come up with my best guess and we'll be celebrating their (estimated) hatch-day on January 12th! arty2:*


----------



## MajesticWings

*i said this already(i think)but they are adorable!*


----------



## MsBudgie

These photos are really really fantastic.....
Just amazing 
Such beautiful budgies!!


----------



## ErnieAngel

Now i see why your internet went out. You just had a CUTENESS overload


----------



## NanaLucy129

*Aww, those birdies are too cute for their shirts. How do you keep them from flying into the windows. Do they just adjust with skill? Sunny had a mishap tonight and now I am leary of letting him out at all. He is like a Kamakazi pilot. And now I have insomnia tonight because of it. *


----------

